# Hip Pain



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

A few weeks ago my right hip started hurting. Its up high, above my quad, in the front and side. Basically from 2 o'clock to 3 o'clock. It just slowly started coming on. I can't pin point one thing that injured it. It starts hurting when laying in bed at night if I lay on my right side for more than a couple minutes. It starts hurting if I am driving for more than 15 minutes. It starts hurting if I sit on the couch for more than 15 minutes and it has recently started bothering me when squatting. However, walking, jogging and normal movements during the day do not bother my hip. 
Last sunday it started hurting more than usual when doing squats and I had to quit. The next 2 days it hurt very bad but has since fallen back in to normal pain when being stationary for prolonged periods.
Starting last sunday I began doing these two mobility movements for 2 minutes each, per leg per day, plus an adductor stretch in the squat position. I am using bands for distraction. I have not noticed any improvement in pain since starting these exercises 6 days ago and tomorrow is my next scheduled squat day. At this point I think I will have to take a page from Jol's Chinaman book and try to front squat instead of back squat. 
Does anyone have any experience with hip pain like I am describing? Are there any other stretches I should try to fix this?
I have no issues at all with my left hip.













Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

For some reason that video will not play vidual for me. I see this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 18, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> A few weeks ago my right hip started hurting. Its up high, above my quad, in the front and side. Basically from 2 o'clock to 3 o'clock. It just slowly started coming on. I can't pin point one thing that injured it. It starts hurting when laying in bed at night if I lay on my right side for more than a couple minutes. It starts hurting if I am driving for more than 15 minutes. It starts hurting if I sit on the couch for more than 15 minutes and it has recently started bothering me when squatting. However, walking, jogging and normal movements during the day do not bother my hip.
> Last sunday it started hurting more than usual when doing squats and I had to quit. The next 2 days it hurt very bad but has since fallen back in to normal pain when being stationary for prolonged periods.
> Starting last sunday I began doing these two mobility movements for 2 minutes each, per leg per day, plus an adductor stretch in the squat position. I am using bands for distraction. I have not noticed any improvement in pain since starting these exercises 6 days ago and tomorrow is my next scheduled squat day. At this point I think I will have to take a page from Jol's Chinaman book and try to front squat instead of back squat.
> Does anyone have any experience with hip pain like I am describing? Are there any other stretches I should try to fix this?
> ...



@Perrin Aybara has struggled though some serious hip etc issues due to some crazy numbers

Maybe he can hekp/shed light


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @Perrin Aybara has struggled though some serious hip etc issues due to some crazy numbers
> 
> Maybe he can hekp/shed light



Unfortunately the only thing I've figured out so far for me is to not deadlift heavy. I was exploring options and then the Covid lockdowns happened along with starting this job around the same time and I kind of never followed up with it anymore after that.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.
I will continue hip mobility exercises and see if that helps. I will report back with any updates.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 19, 2021)

My hip really hurt when warming up back squat. I switched to front squat warm ups and it hurt just as much. I hate it but I had to skip training and did a bunch of mobility work instead. Hopefully next weekend will be business as usual.


----------



## flenser (Dec 19, 2021)

I get something similar in the front when sitting or squatting too long. It used to bug me when I did squats and deads. Mine is impingement caused I think by years of mountain biking. Might not have anything to do with your issue. 

None of the standard stretches did anything for me, but a wider squat stance worked very well. I also had to rotate my feet outward some to keep my knees from moving inward on the descent.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

Update:
I took 2 weeksoff squatting and the last 3 days off cardio. I tried light squatting today and the pain was bad. I don't know what else to do but make an appointment with an ortho and get an MRI.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 28, 2021)

I just scheduled an appointment for Jan 3rd with the orthopedic surgeon who replaced the AC joint in my shoulder. He is a shoulder and knee guy. He may not be the right guy for this but he should be able to at least point me in the right direction.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I just scheduled an appointment for Jan 3rd with the orthopedic surgeon who replaced the AC joint in my shoulder. He is a shoulder and knee guy. He may not be the right guy for this but he should be able to at least point me in the right direction.


Have you tried a sports clinic with physical therapists? They are very good at identifying and developing a routine to address things like joint pain.

Also not to side track, but your only 36. What led to getting your AC joint replaced at such a young age? I'm interested in shoulder injuries lately, even if it's not the same issue I'm suffering from at the moment.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Have you tried a sports clinic with physical therapists? They are very good at identifying and developing a routine to address things like joint pain.
> 
> Also not to side track, but your only 36. What led to getting your AC joint replaced at such a young age? I'm interested in shoulder injuries lately, even if it's not the same issue I'm suffering from at the moment.


I have not tried any PT. This surgeon referred me to a groin specialist when I tore my adductor. He was familiar with powerlifters and gave me great mobility exercises to do and I have had no groin pain since. Hopefully he knows a hip guy who is also good.
I crashed in a motocross race about 8 years ago and broke my collarbone and AC joint. The collarbone was resecured using titanium and kevlar wire and a cadaver joint was grafted in.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 28, 2021)

That’s the way my hip started….than it let go getting out of bed


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 28, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> That’s the way my hip started….than it let go getting out of bed


What do you mean it let go?


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 28, 2021)

My hip tendons let goe,but they found a shit ton of other damage


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 28, 2021)

My hip being bad got it fixed to have my back blow out


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 28, 2021)

What was the cause of the hip injury? Years of low mobility and training?


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 28, 2021)

Always had a limp……..turned into a sloppy joint as an adult


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 28, 2021)

@nissan11 pray it isn't necrosis.  At 38 I was diagnosed with avascular necrosis and had a core decompression surgery that didn't do shit to help.  Here I am at 42 needing hip replacement and just putting it off as long as possible.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 29, 2021)

There are so many things it could be. You have to get imaging done….x-rays, mri etc. I’m 37 been getting alternating hip pain and a lower back pain flare up for a few months now.. I have a connective tissue disorder though. Had x rays done and so far they just show “degenerative changes.” I also have congenital spinal stenosis. What I am getting at is you need a thorough exam including PT to find out exactly what it is. It could be anything. Good luck dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wotmeworry (Dec 29, 2021)

I would try an exercise physiologist before a surgeon ... after giving it a rest.  Agree with others about scans to eliminate tears/impingements etc.  
I have similar pain in my right hip, but get by when I do some exercises and avoid it tightening up when driving (I tense the muscles in that area which stuffs me up over time) by propping my knee with a cushion.  
What helped (a bit) was getting down on hands and knees, extending my right leg straight back, then pushing it up and as far left as possible (opposite direction from the pain).  3 sets of 10.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 30, 2021)

I will try that exercise. Thanks.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 2, 2022)

Update: my hip has been feeli g better the last few days. There has been very little pain jogging, pushing the prowler, or sitting for long periods. I got under the bar this morning with no weight to warm up and it started hurting immediately. Even if I don't go to full depth, it feels like the weight and the torque of my stance is aggrivating it. I tried high box squat warm ups with just as much pain. 
I really thought things were improving. I guess not.
Ill report back after my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 3, 2022)

I got xrays today. My back looked great. There was no damage to the hip visible in the regular xrays. However, the doctor indicated that the surface of my hip has a slight cam shape which can cause impingement in the squat position. He gave me options including an MRI, mobility work and prescribed anti inflammatory med and asked what I wanted to do. I told him I would like to try prescription anti inflammatory med and continue the mobility work for 4 weeks, then get an MRI if there is no improvement.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 5, 2022)

It’s weird that this came on so quickly. I would get that MRI to check all the soft tissues.  Sooner you can get it properly diagnosed and corrected the better. The anti inflammatory meds are just going to mask the problem but the mobility work should be beneficial.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 9, 2022)

I've been able to comfortably take a wider stance since doing hip mobility. I did a top set of 275 for 8 today with pain at 3/10. The wider stance feels much less stable, though. Likely due to neglected groin work.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 10, 2022)

It could just be because you are just adapting to the wider stance. Give it a few weeks. If you have access to bands doing some seated banded abduction can help get that “spread the floor” feeling dialed in and provide more stability.


----------



## RISE (Jan 10, 2022)

X rays aren't going to show shit.  I had severe hip pain that was off and on.  Right on the outer side where it feels like the femur and hip come together.  Basically right where your bursa is.  One day I was pushing through it and I felt a severe rip.  Felt like my femur tore from hip socket.  Xrays showed nothing and was told just to take it easy and rest it.  Paid 1200 for nothing (no insurance).

Anyway, the one thing I did to make it feel better before it tore was to roll that area on a foam roller  It's gonna hurt, but it would relieve the pain.  Of course I got lazy and just powered through the pain after awhile, but damn do I regret it.  

Try the foam roller and do exercises that require the least amount of bend in your hips for a month.  So basically just do extensions or old school sissy squats Tom platz style for quads.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2022)

RISE said:


> X rays aren't going to show shit.  I had severe hip pain that was off and on.  Right on the outer side where it feels like the femur and hip come together.  Basically right where your bursa is.  One day I was pushing through it and I felt a severe rip.  Felt like my femur tore from hip socket.  Xrays showed nothing and was told just to take it easy and rest it.  Paid 1200 for nothing (no insurance).
> 
> Anyway, the one thing I did to make it feel better before it tore was to roll that area on a foam roller  It's gonna hurt, but it would relieve the pain.  Of course I got lazy and just powered through the pain after awhile, but damn do I regret it.
> 
> Try the foam roller and do exercises that require the least amount of bend in your hips for a month.  So basically just do extensions or old school sissy squats Tom platz style for quads.


The xrays do show the the shape of the bone which is important. Like I said, it shows if the shape of the femur and pelvisto see if they are causing an impingement. I've been rolling the area with a laccross ball for weeks but that does not seem to be helping. Im going to keep squatting. If it starts to hurt more than 5/10 i'll get an MRI to see if the labrum is damaged.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 13, 2022)

Get some squat briefs.  They will help.  Even the old Inzer single ply power briefs.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2022)

Just for training? I can't compete in them.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 13, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Just for training? I can't compete in them.


Yes.  And of course you can compete in them.  Just find a fed that allows gear.

They save a lot of wear and tear on the hips.  I've done it both ways.  I wish I would have started wearing briefs much earlier.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 12, 2022)

3-12-22 update

The hip has very very slowly been recovering. I've been doing hip, groin and quad mobility work 4-5 times a week. The biggest difference I have noticed, in addition to the hip pain slowly subsiding, is that due to these stretches my lower back does not round over at the bottom of the squat. My lower back used to be sore after squatting but not anymore. 

I'm certainly not saying the hip is fixed. Today I did sets of 315 with hip pain at 2/10 in the first set and 0/10 in the last set. As I start moving up in weight to get where I was before the injury I will update this thread again.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 12, 2022)

Good to see you are healing up Nissan.  Lifting in a USAPL meet probably contributed to this hip issue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2022)

only liberals get hip pain


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good to see you are healing up Nissan.  Lifting in a USAPL meet probably contributed to this hip issue.


You bitch


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2022)

Your hip pain is only gonna get worse if you keep dragging these dead end platonic relationships....


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Your hip pain is only gonna get worse if you keep dragging these dead end platonic relationships....



Don't act like you aren''t doomed to live a life of hip pain too!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Don't act like you aren''t doomed to live a life of hip pain too!


🤫...this thread isn't about me (hahaha)


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 15, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> You bitch


I already had one mic drop. Don’t make me come up with another you, uh, hippie.


----------

